# Get a Pointer and some wood...



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Gotta love the Internet! Found this among the 1,070,000 hits on "Attack Dog Training"

Wood meaning the cellulose type, gutter mind...

http://www.germanpointer.net/attack-dog-training/


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, fake bone is an excellent training tool...in case you must send your dog after Skeletor!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

"The most suitable dog who can do this attack dog training is the pointer type. There are german pointer and English pointer, you can choose one of them, because they are have good power, ability, and agility. This way I will show you how to do attack dog training:"

Shit, now I have to go buy another dog.:-s


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm still wondering how to get past the soft mouth retrieve of the decoy...


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

well that explains it all, we were making it much more difficult than it has to be

6 steps and your done


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm still laughing..was that Borat's brother from Kazakistan?:grin:Wonder what they charge?


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

"Attack dog training will be much easier when you have a love for your dog itself. If you have no time to do that, maybe you can rent an attack dog trainer to help you, but of course you have to pay more, beside the food and treatment itself."

*Whaaaat!?!!? *


Do you remember that english pointer that won all those french ring and mondio ring titles recently.. the one with the good power, ability, and agility? The one that was better than all the other breeds?

Everyone was confused about the mysterious fake bones and wood in the trainer's bag. wouldnt tell anyone about his training secrets...all makes sense now....:wink:](*,)





whole link was freaking hilarious! thanks for the laugh!


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

just like if you feed red meat and gun powder to your dog it will make him mean


hey i have a german short haired pointer...i bet he'll put my GSD to shame:---)[-o<


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> Gotta love the Internet! Found this among the 1,070,000 hits on "Attack Dog Training"
> 
> Wood meaning the cellulose type, gutter mind...
> 
> http://www.germanpointer.net/attack-dog-training/


and you mean all this time I was doing it all wrong?

muhahaha


----------

